# Trade ODOM?



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

he cant just bring it for you guys. his mindset is just not there. at least pau came alive and did a good job bothering kg in this series.



whatcha think


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's wait til after the Finals. It's not over yet and he has a chance to turn it around.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

I think sir this thread should be closed cause I'm sick of peolpe sayin we should trade Odom.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wanted to trade odom before we got gasol, but then we got a good impact player (gasol) without having to give up odom... and i wanted to see how he would play as the #3. 

keeping him wouldn't be the worst thing, but if he wants more than $10 million a year, he would make it hard for us to extend bynum's contract (and to be hoenst, he's worth no more than 10 million a year... look at guys like tayshaun prince who get about that much and are better than he is). so if we do get rid of him next year, i think it would help teh laekrs if they could unload LO's contract along with radmanovic's for an expiring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No to trading him; I want to see him play at the 3 with Gasol and Bynum playing the 4 and 5 positions before thinking about trading him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> No to trading him; I want to see him play at the 3 with Gasol and Bynum playing the 4 and 5 positions before thinking about trading him.


And after that doesn't work we'll be back to the same discussions.

When Odom goes through one his infamous brain mush stretches, he is beaten to a pulp. Then as soon as he gets it going again, everybody jumps on the 'dont trade him' bandwagon. At some point or another, you have to accept that it's always going to be this way. Either strike while the iron is hot by trading him during a good stretch next season or accept the fact that he will always be inconsistent. Unless he improves his game for the first time in seven offseasons, he won't have the jumper, the basketball IQ to operate in the offense as a role player as a wing, the lateral quickness to defend SFs, and the mental makeup to deal with down games. When it comes to improving your team, you just don't have the luxury to wait until it is set in stone that something won't work out. But you can get a pretty good idea. Having said all of this, I think Odom will give us something in the next few games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No lets stop talking about trading a guy because he has 1 bad match up he's played well in the playoffs till now. 

KG has always given him trouble because he doesn't have a quickness nor strength or length advantage. 

He just has to keep attacking KG and going up strong to the hoop. 

But he's fine no trading of Lamar.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

One bad match?! LO has not turned up at all in this series. 

What is really annoying is that we know he can play better.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lamar needs to get a jumpshot. Defenders are just laying off of him because his shot is so ugly.

This problem will be magnified if he is playing with Pau and Bynum at the same time. We will need him to spread the floor, and you cant do that unless you can shoot.

Now, I am not jumping on a "ship his *** out" bandwagon, but I can definitely see his deficiencies being magnified in the future.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> And after that doesn't work we'll be back to the same discussions.
> 
> When Odom goes through one his infamous brain mush stretches, he is beaten to a pulp. Then as soon as he gets it going again, everybody jumps on the 'dont trade him' bandwagon. At some point or another, you have to accept that it's always going to be this way. Either strike while the iron is hot by trading him during a good stretch next season or accept the fact that he will always be inconsistent. Unless he improves his game for the first time in seven offseasons, he won't have the jumper, the basketball IQ to operate in the offense as a role player as a wing, the lateral quickness to defend SFs, and the mental makeup to deal with down games. When it comes to improving your team, you just don't have the luxury to wait until it is set in stone that something won't work out. But you can get a pretty good idea. Having said all of this, I think Odom will give us something in the next few games.


Great post. The mentality explained here is why Mitch is a better GM than everyone on this board.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh good Lord, a "trade" someone thread while the team is in the Finals?!

Odom, AFAIK is a good guy and IMO a very good basketball player. He's not the sharpest tool in the shed, though. (If I typed out here, what I called him at the end of the game last night, all you'd see are a bunch of asterisks surrounded by 'You....********* ******** IDIOT **********)


He's not particularly clutch, either. I don't want him taking the last shot of the game. But, if you can keep him out of early foul trouble, he will consistently get you boards and assists through the progress of a game. Don't ask too much of him, and enjoy what he does bring.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Well think about it like this, next year when bynum plays the 5 and gasol the 4, that makes odom the 3. Now if Bynum gets into foul trouble then ronny comes off the bench for him. What happens when Gasol also gets into foul trouble? You cant have luke or vlad rad play the 4, so you need odom to slide down and play the 4 if any of those guys get into foul trouble. The only thing we can ask from odom is to develop a mid range jumper to stretch the court a little.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It requires a little more than a midrange jumper.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, whatever it takes to make him effective from outside so they wont sag off of him and double our bigs. Plus if we have a front court of Bynum, Gasol, Odom - that makes us the longest front-court in NBA history, it would be a match up nightmare for a lot of teams.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Again to me the determining factor for Odom is "How much?" I know money should'nt really be of any fans concern, but given the future state of the team we root for, I think its ok to throw opinions in that regards. We are already over the cap anyway, especially with players like Sasha, Bynum maybe even Ariza commanding premiums in FA. So will Odom's asking price break the team? Kobe's not going to take a paycut and rightfully so, Pau Gasol would'nt either. Young Bynum will get his, same with Sasha. Radmanovic and Walton are locked, and I dont see a buy out or trade coming soon fro them. So unfortunately, due to his inconsistency Odom is the odd man out. He's not a bad player, its just that he cant be relied upon in a consistent manner, and as Laker fans we have to accept that like Bartholomew said.




I hate to be redundant, but I think a healthy Bynum and even Ariza will change the dynamics of the team. They just bring so much for this squad and I bet everyone will love Lamar again for being the best damn 4th option in the league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think we have to trade him. Here are a few ideas I came up with...

1) Lamar Odom to Houston for Shane Battier and Bobby Jackson
2) Lamar Odom and Jordan Farmar for Kirk Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas (if #1 is Rose)
3) Lamar Odom and Vladimir Radmanovic for Richard Jefferson and Stromile Swift
4) Lamar Odom for Mike Miller and Jason Collins
5) Lamar Odom and Trevor Ariza/Jordan Farmar for Gerald Wallace
6) Lamar Odom and Jordan Farmar for Mike Dunleavy Jr. and Jeff Foster
7) Lamar Odom, Jordan Farmar and Trevor Ariza for Maurice Williams, Charlie Villanueva and Desmond Mason

I'm not sure which one has the best chance of happening, and a couple are probably a bit far-fetched. Nonetheless, I'd love to get our hands on Gerald Wallace, Mike Miller or Kirk Hinrich in a deal for Lamar.

He's just not going to fit in as our SF when we have Bynum and Gasol up front.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love to acquire Mike Miller or Wallace. but im still not sold on us needing to trade Lamar just yet. Lets give him till the all star break..


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

In Lamar's defense, the one off-season he's had with the lakers w/o an injury to recover from (or a tragedy to cope with), he's come very strong out of the gate. Last season he was a sure fire all-star before his injury, averaging something like 18.5/9/5. Also, this really is the first play-off series that I can remember Lamar being a complete no-show. He's actually always brought it in the play-offs (see both phoenix series'). That said, I'm obviously really disappointed in his performance thus far. Taking yourself out of a game commiting stupid foul after stupid foul is a mental issue more than anything. 

I agree with KDOS, if he's willing to sign for around $8-9% per, I see no reason to trade him. If he wants more, I don't see how we can keep him. As BH said, we're just going to have to accept that he's inconsistent, and might I add, injury prone.

On a side note, Gasol has produced one time in the series, and that was in the span of about 10 minutes in game two. I know we got him for peanuts, but that shouldn't excuse him of critisim. He's pissing me off just as much as Lamar, and as a whole, probably more.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Gas all over Odom.

Gasol over Odom.

Next?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just cuz i like trade talks,


how about Odom for Richard Jefferson??


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

If we could get Wallace for him, it wouldn't even be a question. Do it Mitch! Don't know about other trades, though. I wouldn't like seeing Dunleavy, Jefferson and the Milwaukee bunch here. How old is Battier? Man I don't know... he played really well since the Gasol trade, but seeing how helpless he's against a top notch defense has brought back past doubts, since him at the 3 promises to be a complete failure. If he doesn't walk into a jumpshot that is.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Just cuz i like trade talks,
> 
> 
> how about Odom for Richard Jefferson??


he's getting overpaid.. and his contract lasts for like another 3 years or something... while LO has only 1 year left. if the laekrs did that, i would want them to send a bad contract along with odom, someone like luke walton - ha, that would be funny to trade luke for jefferson.

richard jefferson + stromile swift

for

lamar odom + luke walton

would work. not sure if i'd like that, but it would work.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I would love to acquire Mike Miller or Wallace. but im still not sold on us needing to trade Lamar just yet. Lets give him till the all star break..


Why wait? I'd rather get the new SF acclimated to the offense as soon as possible rather than jeopardize our championship chances. The Mike Miller deal would be golden.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I haven't watched a lot of Mike Miller over the years. What else does he bring to the table other than great shooting. I've seen he has pretty good rebounding and assist numbers, but how about defense? If not, I think I'd prefer Wallace, who is a great defensive player.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

As far as I know Mike Miller is an aggresive player not sure about his overall defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So lets say we were to make the deal for Miller. Essentially it would be 

Lamar Odom
Kwame Brown
Javaris Crittenton

for

Pau Gasol
Mike Miller

I think thats pretty good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a realistic sequence...

Bulls draft Derrick Rose with the 1st pick.
*Trade: Lamar Odom for Kirk Hinrich and Thabo Sefolosha*
*Trade #2: Jordan Farmar and Luke Walton for Bobby Jackson and Luther Head*
Allow Coby Karl, Ira Newble and DJ Mbenga to leave.
Re-sign Sasha to a 4-year deal. Re-sign Ronny to a 3-year deal.
Sign a veteran C to a one-year deal

PG: Kirk Hinrich...Derek Fisher...Bobby Jackson
SG: Sasha Vujacic...Thabo Sefolosha...Luther Head
SF: Kobe Bryant...Vladimir Radmanovic...Trevor Ariza
PF: Pau Gasol...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm...Veteran C

Hinrich is perfect for this team in a few ways. First of all, he's perfect for the triangle offense. He can hit the mid-range and three-point jumpers and is an efficient passer and ball-handler. Second, he is a very good defensive PG. Finally, he is unique in that his contract would actually save us money long-term because the per-year amount he is owed decreases each year. Jackson, Sefolosha, Head, Ariza and Mihm all have expiring contracts, free-ing up money for us to keep Sasha and Bynum on the pay roll.

The Rockets do it to add depth...

PG: Rafer Alston...Jordan Farmar...Aaron Brooks
SG: Tracy McGrady...25th Pick
SF: Shane Battier...Luke Walton
PF: Luis Scola...Carl Landry...Chuck Hayes
C: Yao Ming...Dikembe Mutombo

Meanwhile, the Bulls get a solid PF who will fit well on their team, in Odom.

PG: Derrick Rose...Chris Duhon
SG: Ben Gordon...Larry Hughes
SF: Luol Deng...Andres Nocioni
PF: Lamar Odom...Drew Gooden...Tyrus Thomas
C: Joakim Noah...Aaron Gray


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't find those trades very realistic, but they're not horribly absurd.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Scooby said:


> As far as I know Mike Miller is an aggresive player not sure about his overall defense.


Miller disappears for long stretches, can be extremely passive and scared to shoot. And plays no defense whatsoever. Good rebounder for a 2/3. Terrific shooter. Decent playmaker.

That said, Odom blows, and I don't want him.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Rawse said:


> That said, Odom blows, and I don't want him.


I think the idea is that Odom is an expiring next year. We all know how Memphis loves those. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I think the idea is that Odom is an expiring next year. We all know how Memphis loves those. :biggrin:


Be nice. He has dealt with enough.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

tayshaun prince?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

DANNY said:


> tayshaun prince?


WOW, that what I've been thinking about since Odom didn't show up in some games in the playoffs. But I hate takin about trades in the postseason, can't we just stop it right here and hope for the best in this series? BTW, Prince will be a perfect fit for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> tayshaun prince?


Hell yes. I like!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's just hope the Lakers win the championship for now. Give Odom a fair chance. I know he has been meeting the expectation lately but he was a valuable piece during the regular season and playoffs. I'd say keep him till February.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lamar's answer to this thread? **** YOU.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah pretty much which I'm happy for.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Know that Odom haters are dumb


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe you're the wishy washy one.. he certainly doesnt play like this consistently.

either way, i won't complain if he's still here... and i won't complain if he's gone for someone who can help us more on a consistent basis.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar completely disappeared in the 2nd half.. you did speak too soon. lamar is just what he is. gasol has more excuses.. he's had to defend kg, and have kg defend him. lamar has had no one on him (kendrick perkins for god's sakes), and yet he still can't come up big when the lakers need him to. 

i think the problem is that the lakers have a #1 and then a #3a and #3b... no number two guy who is reliable. pau is better to me. much more reliable, has a shooting touch, smarter basketball player. 

so if any of the big 4 guys has to go, i'm definitely putting my vote on lamar. i'm not calling for his head or anything, but i'm just stating what i think needs to be done for this team to become a dominant one.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Be nice. He has dealt with enough.


Nah, it's ok. Silk_D is dealing with a whole lot more than me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DANNY said:


> lamar's answer to this thread? **** YOU.


are you sure he didn't say that to himself after the 1st half? or maybe he was saying that to you.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe Magic will want him?  for Turk, Bogans and J.J.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> are you sure he didn't say that to himself after the 1st half? or maybe he was saying that to you.


lol bitter? cause i told you to stfu? girlie **** just like pau


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No, it'd be stupid to trade him. Odom, Gasol, and Bynum, plus some help from Kobe in the backcourt would be the best rebounding team in the league. Odom would be fine at SF for offense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least wait until the full game is over rather than one half to talk **** about Odom's big play. Nice disappearing act. The weak mindedness on this team needs to be cleansed.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

how about Odom for Butler?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Any chance of us being able to pry Josh Smith from Atlanta?? I believe hes a restricted FA this year but im not 100% sure.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah he's restricted. Atlanta will probably max him, or at least very close to it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The guys that need to be on the Lakers' radar over the offseason are Prince, Battier, Artest, G. Wallace, Posey and Maggette. If 2004 and this season have shown us anything, it's that defense wins in the NBA. We need another strong defender at the SF position, even if it means dealing Odom to get him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The guys that need to be on the Lakers' radar over the offseason are Prince, Battier, Artest, G. Wallace, Posey and Maggette. If 2004 and this season have shown us anything, it's that defense wins in the NBA. We need another strong defender at the SF position, even if it means dealing Odom to get him.


Prince would be great. He just finds a way to score w/out having plays run for him. Do you think that Detroit would get rid of him?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^ of course not. detroit will get rid of billups and wallace primarily. they will not about to trade their greatest asset to the lakers. unless lakers want to package bynum.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

aznzen said:


> ^^^ of course not. detroit will get rid of billups and wallace primarily. they will not about to trade their greatest asset to the lakers. unless lakers want to package bynum.


I know. It's wishful thinking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I do think that we could acquire Artest, G. Wallace, Battier or Posey if we committed ourselves to it. 

I would be fully in favor of offering Posey the full MLE for 4 years if we could somehow get rid of VladRad and Walton (unlikely). Otherwise, acquiring Artest, G. Wallace or Battier would have to involve dealing Lamar.

Andres Nocioni is another tough player I'd love to see in purple and gold. Maybe Nocioni, Hinrich and C. Simmons for Odom, VladRad and Farmar? That would give us more toughness and drastically improve our defense at two positions.

PG: Kirk Hinrich, Derek Fisher
SG: Kobe Bryant, Sasha Vujacic
SF: Andres Nocioni, Trevor Ariza, Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol, Ronny Turiaf, Cedric Simmons
C: Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm

Bulls...
PG: Derrick Rose, Jordan Farmar
SG: Ben Gordon, Larry Hughes, Thabo Sefolosha
SF: Luol Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom, Drew Gooden
C: Joakim Noah, Aaron Gray


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> maybe you're the wishy washy one.. he certainly doesnt play like this consistently.
> 
> either way, i won't complain if he's still here... and i won't complain if he's gone for someone who can help us more on a consistent basis.


No, I'm not the wishy-washy one.

I like Lamar on this team. He is going to play well some games and poorly in others.

But you didn't see threads like this in the Utah series for example.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I do think that we could acquire Artest, G. Wallace, Battier or Posey if we committed ourselves to it.
> 
> I would be fully in favor of offering Posey the full MLE for 4 years if we could somehow get rid of VladRad and Walton (unlikely). Otherwise, acquiring Artest, G. Wallace or Battier would have to involve dealing Lamar.
> 
> ...


Posey for 4 years the full MLE doesn't make sense if you were against the Walton and Vladi signings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Posey for 4 years the full MLE doesn't make sense if you were against the Walton and Vladi signings.


Huh? Vlad and Walton are soft as pillows and Posey is as hard as nails.

Posey is a winner. Those two are losers. When was the last time they came up big in the clutch? Posey has proven with Miami and Boston that he can get it done when it counts.

But yeah, now that I think about it...$5M per for Posey I'd give, but the MLE this year will start at like $6M, so maybe not the full MLE.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, I'm not the wishy-washy one.
> 
> I like Lamar on this team. He is going to play well some games and poorly in others.
> 
> But you didn't see threads like this in the Utah series for example.


What's your point? Even role players need to be consistent. There is a reason I was calling to deal Odom when his play was peaking during the season. I knew that this point would come. With Odom, you have to strike while the iron is hot and his trade value is at its highest. Since he is expiring next season, I suppose we don't have to worry about that. No way Buss goes that far into luxury tax territory to resign such an inconsistent player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What's your point? Even role players need to be consistent. There is a reason I was calling to deal Odom when his play was peaking during the season. I knew that this point would come. With Odom, you have to strike while the iron is hot and his trade value is at its highest. Since he is expiring next season, I suppose we don't have to worry about that. No way Buss goes that far into luxury tax territory to resign such an inconsistent player.


I have no problem with this opinion. I do have problems with people that forget they want to trade Odom when he is playing well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Huh? Vlad and Walton are soft as pillows and Posey is as hard as nails.
> 
> Posey is a winner. Those two are losers. When was the last time they came up big in the clutch? Posey has proven with Miami and Boston that he can get it done when it counts.
> 
> But yeah, now that I think about it...$5M per for Posey I'd give, but the MLE this year will start at like $6M, so maybe not the full MLE.


The point is that the grass is always greener on the other side. If Posey signs you see all his warts and ***** about his contract. 

I don't remember anyone complaining when we signed Vladi either.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have no problem with this opinion. I do have problems with people that forget they want to trade Odom when he is playing well.


Point understood.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The point is that the grass is always greener on the other side. If Posey signs you see all his warts and ***** about his contract.
> 
> I don't remember anyone complaining when we signed Vladi either.


I did. I thought he was overpaid and I thought we should have cut him last season when he reneged on his contract and got injured. We had the chance to cut him and didn't.

I also complained before and after the Walton signing because I felt a good defender like Pietrus would have been better for this team.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My opinion for Odom remains relatively the same though. I think he is solid as a complimentary piece, but completely unreliable. If Bynum is healthy I see a strong case for keeping him because he is passive and wouldn't need the ball (and could just focus on rebounding). Gasol could be in the high post when Bynum is in the game to stretch the defense.

If you can get someone like Josh Smith, Gerald Wallace or Prince though, I would do the trade immediately without hesitation. Guys like Mike Miller would be acceptable but I wouldn't trade Odom just for the sake of trading him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> The point is that the grass is always greener on the other side. If Posey signs you see all his warts and ***** about his contract.
> 
> I don't remember anyone complaining when we signed Vladi either.


not really... walton/vladi have not proven they can step up to the occasion. posey has. but i dont' think the lakers should get him, they can't afford him... and that would add another small forward to the already long list.

odom just doesn't fit the team, he often disappears when the lakers need him most.. and his big weakness is too glaring for me. he's the worst player out of the big 6 (kobe, gasol, odom, pierce, kg, allen). he's neither clutch nor head steady.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DANNY said:


> tayshaun prince?


:rofl:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think we have to trade him. Here are a few ideas I came up with...
> 
> 1) Lamar Odom to Houston for Shane Battier and Bobby Jackson
> 2) Lamar Odom and Jordan Farmar for Kirk Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas (if #1 is Rose)
> ...



EWWWWWWW to all those trades, especially the last one mg:


----------

